# Proud new S&W owner!



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

I finally did it! I just bought my first handgun! I got the Smith M&P 9.

Being in California, I have to wait 10 days until I can take it home, but they let me shoot it today. I only had time to put 50 rounds through it but had no problems and I'm very happy. It is a very comfortable gun to shoot with less felt recoil than other 9's I've fired. The only thing I didn't like is that it tended to eject the shells back towards my head. This might be a break-in thing, I don't know.

My targets had very tight groupings for the most part at 7 yards. I'm shooting a little low and to the right, but I think it's probably me getting used to the trigger pull. (I'm a lefty.)

Overall, I'm very satisfied and look forward to future trips to the range!


----------



## robanna (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey congrats! Post some pics when you pick her up. Just picked up an S&W wheelgun and will be submitting another handgun application this week to get a semi-auto!

Shoot well and in good health! :smt023


----------



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

Congrats on your new m&p 9. I bought one about 6 months ago and have fired over 900 rounds. This gun has never given me any problems-never! At about 800 rounds the trigger seemed to break in. The more I shoot it the more I love it. Good Luck ans Good Shootin.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Good choice.

Enjoy it.

:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I hear very few complaints about them. Wouldn't mind having one myself. Good luck with it.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

*Should I be worried?*

Thanks for the congrats guys.

One thing has been bugging me though. Hopefully you other M&P owners can help me.

The guy at the store/range showed me how to disassemble and clean it after my shooting session. But I cringed because instead of locking back the slide and lowering that little gold lever inside the chamber that allows you to remove the slide without pulling the trigger (like the manual says), he leaves the magazine in and pulls the trigger to slide it off. Does this have the potential to break something? I thought I remembered reading something that said even though this works, it is not good for the gun.

Should I be worried, or is this just another method of field stripping the M&P?


----------



## Night Gunner (Nov 1, 2007)

*very good*

you enjoy shooting it i have a 547s 45 i love it


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

RightTurnClyde said:


> Thanks for the congrats guys.
> 
> One thing has been bugging me though. Hopefully you other M&P owners can help me.
> 
> ...


Look at your other post on this subject.

:smt1099


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

*My 10 days are up!*

I finally picked up my new baby on my way home from work today! It turns out I'm not a convicted felon nor a former mental patient so I was allowed to take her home today. :mrgreen:

I switched the mag release to the lefty side and spent a good half hour dry firing and practicing my trigger squeeeeze without moving that front sight. I think I'm starting to get the hang of it. I'll have to keep practicing and see if I can keep it up once there's a live round in the chamber at my next range session.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*report*

RightTurnClyde: Sir; about this outing and blasting away:smt083
Sir; it seems you have forgotten about us:smt083
Sir; reports are due:smt033 now:smt023


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

*Clyde reporting!*



neophyte said:


> RightTurnClyde: Sir; about this outing and blasting away:smt083
> Sir; it seems you have forgotten about us:smt083
> Sir; reports are due:smt033 now:smt023


Don't call me "Sir", boy, I work for a living! :mrgreen:

Sorry I haven't been reporting. Haven't had time to take her to the range again. I'm hoping to go again one night this week and see if all my dry-firing practice at home has paid off. Rest assured, this forum will be the first to know. :smt023


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*use of 'sir'*

Okay; the "RightTurnClyde" you've had the time.:smt033 Now about that report card 'sir' Today being Saturday; so again we ask.
Did you go banging yet:smt023
Responsibly; "sir" it fits the position; working man should always be shown 'Respect' much as his elders enjoy "boy":mrgreen:


----------



## wayno (Nov 15, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!:smt041


----------



## dalesky (May 11, 2007)

Nice weapon. Congrats! I love mine. Friend who is the swat commander of force just bought 55 of them for his officers. I wipe it down with a silicone cloth andit looks like new.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

*Finally!*

OK, I finally took her to the range again today. My dry firing practice seems to have paid off a little. My shooting was much improved. I seem to have fixed my elevation problem, but I'm still hitting to the right. I'll post some target pictures in the range report area shortly.

Overall, still loving it! Not disappointed with my purchase at all. No malfuntions at all yet. Though I did have the slide go forward once upon inserting a full magazine today. I didn't even feel like I was "slamming it home" either. I've heard this is common. I also need to get faster at cleaning it aftwerwards. I think I'm being a little too AR about it. This was designed to be a duty weapon after all, no? I'm sure it can withstand a little residue that I might miss. :smt033


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I went to a gun show yesterday and got to handle one for the first time. I was impressed. I was planning on picking up an XD9SC as my new carry gun and to be a "little" brother to my XD40 Service, but now I may throw the M & P into the pot. I'm taking a young relative shooting this weekend, so I may rent one then to give it a try.


----------



## J_B (Jul 6, 2007)

Man I feel for you guy's that live in Cali, my family and I escaped back in 1990 :smt1099 But good purchase and welcome to the S&W family.


----------



## ki4dmh (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats on the purchase, not my fav. weapon but still a good piece. :smt023
Scott


----------

